# Flamingo report - tarpon time, 22 September



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

As always great report and pictures.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great report and pics!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Fun stuff! Happy clients are always a good thing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My boat is covered up and it's been raining for 3 days up here in GA. Thanks Captain for a great report


----------

